# Blood for the Blood God!!!



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am thinking about starting a Khorne Chaos army. I was wondering if anyone could give me a quick run down of the pro's and con's of this choice and/or direct to existing threads on the topic.

Thx


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well if you mean to use only the mark of khorne or only khorne berzerkers there is a difference, but I'll highlight pro's and con's of the berzerkers.
Pro's: High WS, High # of attacks, furious charge, fearless, MEQ stats
Beasts in Melee
Con's: Fairly expensive, more points but no added survivability over base MEQ, no invulnerable save (fear stealers and daemonettes, FEAR them!), weaker against vehicles/MC, need support, slow for a close combat unit.

In general, khorne armies will suffer from speed issues unless you rhino rush (fairly viable) or run khorne berzerkers in a land raider (Quickly becomes prohibitive due to cost) However, you can support khorne berzerkers in rhinos very well with defilers (anti-tank and anti-swarm), havocs with the mark of khorne and meltaguns/flamers, obliterators, or chosen. The chaos codex works very well in close combat, and you will just need to ensure you have answers for vehicles, MC's, and certain infantry (I forgot to mention harlequins)


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> Well if you mean to use only the mark of khorne or only khorne berzerkers there is a difference, but I'll highlight pro's and con's of the berzerkers.
> Pro's: High WS, High # of attacks, furious charge, fearless, MEQ stats
> Beasts in Melee
> Con's: Fairly expensive, more points but no added survivability over base MEQ, no invulnerable save (fear stealers and daemonettes, FEAR them!), weaker against vehicles/MC, need support, slow for a close combat unit.
> ...


wrong game. nub! XD

and as for OP.

what kind of army you doing? beasts? daemons? or warriors?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh snap, my bad. I would have sworn this was in the 40k forums. I'll be more careful next time...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For Khorne Chaos, only tactic is Charge.

I can't say until I have the new book, but my knowledge of the Hordes army should be able to carry over a little bit .

*Lord*
Combat Monster, on an already OTT beast. Extra Attack, can be mounted on a Juggernaught/Daemonic Steed/Dragon/Chariot, to give that extra 'Bang' in CQC. Hardy against Magic, and easily a match for big beasties (Giants, Dragons, etc), and still able to Challenge Characters effectively.

*Exalted Champion*
equivalent of a 2 wound lord. Can be mounted on a Chariot, or Chaos Steed. Best option to lead Chosen knights, and keep your general in a standard knight unit, so his effects can effect the battle for a longer period. downside is 50 points limit, so you can't tool him up like a Lord, so Lord fights will usually see him lose, unless he's gone for a support lord (Empire/Dwarf/Elf spring to mind),instead of attack lord. Alternatively, put a couple in Chariots, and support a Chosen Knight charge in the flank. 2x D6+1 wounds, 2x +2 Halberd attacks, 2x +2 Str 4 horses, 2x +5 Str 5 attacks. Very heavy damage even on their own.

*Aspring Champion*
Standard Hero - but with strength 5. BSB capable, and with the extra attack, proves very nasty indeed. Should be put with the general, either in the Chosen Warriors, or secondary Knights.

*Warriors with Mark of Khorne*
Best option is to do 2HW, and carry a shield. Gives you 3 attacks and 5+ save, or 2 Attacks and a 3+ save in H2H. High Toughness (4), high strength and ws means that at least 1 attack from each member in the front rank hits and wounds.

*Chosen with Mark of Khorne*
Great Weapons. Only option. You can give them shields as well for a possible 2+ save against charging knights, but having 3 Str 6 attacks, (and I've heard of the Eye of the gods roll possibly bumping this up to 4 Str 7) attacks, a small unit (12) can pump out a nasty 17 attacks, ignoring most 'elite' infantry troops armour saves. I think they also have Magic Weapons, and the champion has 25pt access to the armoury (Collar of Khorne - MR(2))

*Knights of Khorne*
Rock hard cavalry, can now have lances, or +1 Str Magic Weapons. Just mounted chaos warriors, so faster movement.

*Chosen Knights of Khorne*
Same as Knights. Roll on Eye of the Gods, possible 4 Strength 7 attacks, not even with Great Weapons. (Note - eye of the gods and knowledge from the Chosen has been got from Librarium-online forum).

*Chariots*
Were none too effective without the MoK in combat, but now they have 4 attacks with Hlaberd wielding warriors, and D6+1 impact hits. 4 wounds, toughness 5 was nothing to complain about either.

Marauders
Use as flankers, with flails. Don't bother with armour and shields. For the same price, you can get another marauder.

All units with the MoK, they are frenzied (so that's a bad thing, despite the +1 attack, which *IS* included above), and if it's the same as before, give a +1 dispel dice to the pool each phase.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Thx everyone 
Vaz your info is very helpful.
killmaimburn I appreciate the effort :wink:

I think I will pick up the codex and take it from there. 
I was also thinking that I will have a Lord on a Juggernaught as the centre piece for my army, followed around by some Khorne Knights, warriors and chosen as the heart of my force. 

I will have followers of other Gods in my army, but the main components will be devout followers of Khorne.

Is it ok to have majic using characters in an army that has a core Khorne force?


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

I think the librarium online forum may be a bit outdated on a couple of the things- just to add on a couple of additional notes:



> Lord
> Combat Monster, on an already OTT beast. Extra Attack, can be mounted on a Juggernaught/Daemonic Steed/Dragon/Chariot, to give that extra 'Bang' in CQC. Hardy against Magic, and easily a match for big beasties (Giants, Dragons, etc), and still able to Challenge Characters effectively.


Has a MR of 1 if a Khorne Lord or mounted on a Juggernaut.



> Exalted Champion
> equivalent of a 2 wound lord. Can be mounted on a Chariot, or Chaos Steed. Best option to lead Chosen knights, and keep your general in a standard knight unit, so his effects can effect the battle for a longer period. downside is 50 points limit, so you can't tool him up like a Lord, so Lord fights will usually see him lose, unless he's gone for a support lord (Empire/Dwarf/Elf spring to mind),instead of attack lord. Alternatively, put a couple in Chariots, and support a Chosen Knight charge in the flank. 2x D6+1 wounds, 2x +2 Halberd attacks, 2x +2 Str 4 horses, 2x +5 Str 5 attacks. Very heavy damage even on their own.


Exalted Champions can still take daemonic mounts and/or god specific mounts. Statistics wise, he's comparable to any other races Lords in combat.



> Aspring Champion
> Standard Hero - but with strength 5. BSB capable, and with the extra attack, proves very nasty indeed. Should be put with the general, either in the Chosen Warriors, or secondary Knights.


Dropped these from the new codex - only have exalted Champion.



> Warriors with Mark of Khorne
> Best option is to do 2HW, and carry a shield. Gives you 3 attacks and 5+ save, or 2 Attacks and a 3+ save in H2H. High Toughness (4), high strength and ws means that at least 1 attack from each member in the front rank hits and wounds.


Warriors with 2HW and MoK have 4 attacks with a 3+ save (Chaos Armor 4+ and +1 for shield), or 4+ in CC.



> Chosen with Mark of Khorne
> Great Weapons. Only option. You can give them shields as well for a possible 2+ save against charging knights, but having 3 Str 6 attacks, (and I've heard of the Eye of the gods roll possibly bumping this up to 4 Str 7) attacks, a small unit (12) can pump out a nasty 17 attacks, ignoring most 'elite' infantry troops armour saves. I think they also have Magic Weapons, and the champion has 25pt access to the armoury (Collar of Khorne - MR(2))


Units of Chosen get a free roll on the Eye of Gods table with a reroll for the 2 undesirable effects. GW gives Str 6, come standard with 2 attacks each like normal warriors. Don't have the option for Magic Weapons (thats for Knights) although the Chosen champion can take 25pts of Items



> Knights of Khorne
> Rock hard cavalry, can now have lances, or +1 Str Magic Weapons. Just mounted chaos warriors, so faster movement.


Knights are just knights - able to take Marks of any god. No more chosen - MoK gives them frenzy and +1 attacks, have to pay for lance upgrades



> Chosen Knights of Khorne
> Same as Knights. Roll on Eye of the Gods, possible 4 Strength 7 attacks, not even with Great Weapons. (Note - eye of the gods and knowledge from the Chosen has been got from Librarium-online forum).


No chosen knights anymore, nor option to give knights great weapons



> Chariots
> Were none too effective without the MoK in combat, but now they have 4 attacks with Hlaberd wielding warriors, and D6+1 impact hits. 4 wounds, toughness 5 was nothing to complain about either.


Warriors are equipped like everyone else - otherwise a standard chariot which can be marked.



> Marauders
> Use as flankers, with flails. Don't bother with armour and shields. For the same price, you can get another marauder.


Dirt cheap and can be marked. 



> All units with the MoK, they are frenzied (so that's a bad thing, despite the +1 attack, which IS included above), and if it's the same as before, give a +1 dispel dice to the pool each phase.


No more dispel dice bonus anymore

New codex has alot of changes from the old one. If your looking for a good link that has the codex on it, check this one out - its about 99% accurate http://z4.invisionfree.com/cotec/index.php?showtopic=3702

RED IS FOR MODS!
Please just use the


> tags from now on if you need to comment on someone's post. Red text is reserved for mods making official alterations or announcements...like right now -G


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes you can mix and match characters, units and magic items from all the different gods - no restrictions now. So yes - your Khorne lord could be in a unit of Nurgle Knights.
Be carefull though on going Khorne heavy - no more +1 dispel dice per unit, its an expensive mark per unit and causes frenzy. Good generals will bait you into charging, counter charge you = bye bye.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Thx jax40kplyr I will keep that in mind.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't recomend giving chariots mark of Khorne no matter the benifits as its to easy to make them charge into walls and other scenery which generally destroys them. My friend used 6 Khorne chariots against my Empire in 1 battle and 4 destroyed themselves on the walls that my troops were hiding behind (The other 2 got hit with cannons) frenzy is good on foot troops as you can keep them all together but is less effective on cav and chariots as you spend most of your movement phase trying to screen them from stupid moves


----------

